# What transmission should i get CVT or NON CVT (regular)??



## wantboost (Sep 8, 2010)

Not going to boost the car or anything. Which is a stronger/more reliable trans...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the non-cvt will end up being more reliable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's good points and bad points with each. The CVT has fewer parts, has less weight, should provide better gas mileage, has no "shift shock" because it doesn't really shift, and should really never need to be serviced unless the vehicle is used under "severe" conditions. CVT's are probably going to be the way of the future. The problems with them, when they occur, are usually in the trans control module which is inside the trans. Typically these trannies are replaced when they fail as Nissan doesn't offer service parts. The advantage of the conventional trans is that it should be able to be rebuilt by most tranny shops if the trans has issues out of warranty.


----------



## dee.signs (May 11, 2009)

I like the CVT.


----------



## 05SmokeSE (Mar 23, 2011)

I've always wondered if the CVTs can handle as much horse power as a regular automatic transmission that uses a fluid coupling (i.e. a torque converter).

There's no torque converter in a CVT. It's all mechanical, no fluid coupling. Makes me want to say "HHMMMMMMM?"

I'm kind of thinking that the CVT can't handle as much horsepower.

Anybody have more specifics on this issue?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

CVT's aren't what they used to be, kinda like automatic trannys in general. They're been worked over, beefed up, strengthened, etc.
Hit the wiki article, take a look at a few pictures around the 'net you'll see what I mean.
Those old ones like in the old Subaru small cars...I don't know how they held up at all.


----------

